# Transition between 3/4" existing wood floor to 1/2" new wood floor



## RJ_PAL (Aug 11, 2010)

Can we transtion between 3/4" thk existing hardoowd floor from 1 room to 1/2" thk new hardwood floor into another room.There is only a 3'-0" wide opening that connects these 2 surfaces. Unfortunately we are unable to get 3/4" thk wood to match our existng floor -therefore we have to go with the 1/2" thk.
Can we get a standard reducer from 3/4" to 1/2"  - or would we have to build up the whole floor? 
Any help would be greatly apprecaited.I need to clarify this with my contract or within an hour....
RJ


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 12, 2010)

I would pull the last 3/4" piece in the doorway, mill it at an angle to 1/2" and put it back in. Soften the start of the edge too.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 13, 2010)

If it were me, I would go to Johnsonite's web site and click on the "Contact Us" link.

Johnsonite > Home

Johnsonite is the biggest name in synthetic rubber flooring, which is typically only used in commercial rather than residential settings because of the much higher foot traffic in places like stores and restaurants than in people's houses.

Johnsonite makes hard rubber "wedges" made exactly to deal with the problem you're facing.  They come in 1 foot wide by 4 foot long pieces, and the thickness varies from near zero thickness on one side to 1/8 or 1/4 inch on the other.  You can also buy them flat and with different thicknesses on each side, such as 1/4 inch on one side and 3/8 on the other so that you can make a "ramp" by assembling the pieces in the correct order.

I forget what the product is called, but you simply contact Johnsonite's 1-800 customer service phone number and explain the problem, they'll tell you where to get more information on it on their web site.  You will be able to order that product from any carpet retailer or store that sells flooring or flooring installation products.


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 13, 2010)

Just mix up some floor patch and float it out.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 14, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Just mix up some floor patch and float it out.



The only thing I don't like about that idea is getting the floor flat again at some point in the future when you remove the old hardwood flooring.


----------

